
American Passports Are Useless Now - z3t111
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/american-passports-are-useless-now/615244/
======
prepend
This article is hyperbole. Not sure what useless means to the author, but
passports are useful for much more than tourism.

The most important thing, I think, is that a US passport gets you into the US.
That’s pretty awesome and not something a German one does right now.

I’m not sure it’s very wise to do lots of global travel now anyway, but once
Covid passes, US passports will be really useful for tourism again.

~~~
ClumsyPilot
"a US passport gets you into the US" \- what, a passport is recognised by it's
country of origin?

If it were otherwise you might as well wipe your arse with it.

~~~
prepend
US passport means US permanent resident. Most other nations can’t enter the US
right now. Have to be a permanent resident.

------
quattrofan
Something in common with the President

